# Third time Lucky?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think the last person I contacted (my thread Sally) was that keen for me to ride as she still hasn't got in touch saying to go and meet her. Plus I think it just a little too far away for me.

SO I put a few ads on horsey/pets facebook sites and a lovely woman got in touch with me saying she has a cob who is not getting the exercise and attention he needs and would I be interested?



I went to meet them today and he is lovely! He sounds ideal for me. She says he can be a bit cheeky like he might turn around and try and head for home sometimes if he thinks he can get away with it but once you get used to his quirks he wont do that.
He's never bitten or reared and the only time he has bucked wasn't really a buck it was more of a kick out cause he didn't feel like cantering. Which suits me fine as I like walking and trotting more.

She is a member of a local riding centre that has a large indoor arena and says she will take me and him there to ride, and once I have got to know him and her I am allowd to do things like take him to the beach!

I am hopefully going over on sunday to groom him and spend some time but I wont be riding as the fields are awful and he has no shoes on just now. But I'd prefer to get to know him from the ground first anyway.

So, here is Dale


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

He looks beautiful. Hope all goes well this time.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck with him. He looks lovely .


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't managed to go back and spend some time with him yet as had a busy week and OH was out all last night so not driving today lol.

But Dale's owner is calling her insurance tomorrow to make sure she is covered if god forbid anything did happen, I said I am happy to pay something if she needs extra once I am riding.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

He looks lovely 

Regarding the insurance side, i would recommend joining the BHS to safe guard yourself 

https://www.bhs.org.uk/Join_Or_Supp...ership_Benefits/Gold_Membership_Benefits.aspx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

*sigh* she has decided its not going to work out as their insurance doesn't cover me, even though I said I am willing to pay or have my own.

I think I want to give up  

My friend keeps trying to talk me into getting a loan instead but I don't think I am ready for that kind of commitment.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. Ooooh how handsome is he ?:001_wub:


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

aww what a shame. He looks as though he could do with some exercise too. 

Shame you're in SW Scotland and not SW England. One of my students is looking for a sharer for his horse. A condition is lessons with me though, which might be even more of a disadvantage than being the other end of the country. :devil:


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww.. sorry it hasn't worked out again. I'm sure the right one is out there somewhere.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well my friend has just taken on a lovely loan horse 
She is called Dolly and is a real sweetie. I had a ride on her today and just felt so at ease with her.
I am considering a loan but think I might part share Dolly with my friend meanwhile


----------

